# MMAF Graphics Competiton (1) Voting



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

MC's laptop has died so he's asked me to puit the voting thread up! Good luck everybody!

Prizes:

Winner: *75,000 credits*
Gets a spot in the Graphics Champion list.

Second place: *20,000 credits*

Here are the entries...

*KryOnicle










Killstarz










hkado















*


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Kry gmv.

Depth is nice and good effects to bring out the focal point.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Going with hkado - but great work from all involved


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

All good work everyone but had to go wit my buddy Kry on this one..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The edited version of Killstarz' piece looks eerily like Alastair Cook. Ultimately have to go with Kry though, superb piece.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Going with Kry here, it's fantastic.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice competition guys!

Thanks to Kry for putting up the voting. I couldn't get on for a few reasons.

So, I'm going to call it since it's been like 5 days of voting.

Kry wins!

Everyone did a great job, though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks MC, and everyone that voted. Great pieces, I really thought Killstarz would of got way more votes though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Thanks MC, and everyone that voted. Great pieces, I really thought Killstarz would of got way more votes though.


HAHA, me too...oh well...back to the drawing board


----------

